# Nipple Area Sunday



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Well I decided not to go but my son and his crew went and had a great time. My daughter in law caught her first Dolphin and her friend "Coozie" caught her first Sailfish. They has a nice Blue on for a while and they all got to see the show. 

They came home with Dolphin, Tile fish, Chicken Dolphin, and Mingo's. Also lot's of video that I will post later.

My son said the seas were great until they were within 2 miles of the beach coming in against the outgoing tide.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful! Congrats on the nice fish and wide-smiling kids


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Great day to be out there it seems and great catch, thanks for posting.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Sweet ... we went out there as well but did not get a hit


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very very nice! I too love seeing he smiling kids and women! Great pics and report!

Robert


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I will have the funny video tonight.

All the fish caught were on the lure/ballyhoo shown. Even the Blue. It is black/purple with a gunmetal gray cupped head and only 5.5" long. I don't remember where I got it so if anyone knows please let me know.


----------

